# Maingano fry pictures, then and now.



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some maingano (m. cyaneorhabdos) fry pictures from the first successful hold.

When I stripped them from mom:









4-5 weeks later, they are mini-adults:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

They are very nice looking. I bet it was cool to see them grow!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Very nice, Easily my favorite in my Mbuna Tank... Just can't seem to get a breeding group going, The now Dominant Male chases every female I buy him.... I have seen him and females do the circle chase and the belly kiss, but no holding at all.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

awsome! i have a pregnant female right now! first time, i hope i get some fry out of it. I want to start breeding aswell! these are beautiful fish, the male coloration is my favorite. I only have one male and two females. 
one female has been holding for about a week and a half.what ar eyou growing them out in? how many fry?

cross your fingers!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

They look great! What are you feeding them and how often did you do water changes?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

When I stripped the first female - she was holding about 35 fry in her mouth!
A second female was found holding a week later and she only had 9. About 90% of them have survived.

I'm growing the fry out in a 2.5 gallon tank. Next week I'll be moving them into a 10 gallon tank because female #1 is holding again.

I started out doing ~60% water changes every third day. As they got bigger and were eating a little more, moved it up to every other day. I feed them 3x a day - 2x ground up NLS pellets and 1x generic flake food.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

looking good!
*** got a 10 gallon preped with alge all over it for mine when the mother spits!
these fish are actuly pretty rare around my parts.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

They look healthy and have good colors! You have taken good care of them... Well done. 8)


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

more pics!
i got 5 from my first time mother. i let her spit them, i think she woudl have had more, but when i tried to catch her form the main tank, i htink i stressed her out too much. 
oh well, I'm still proud of her!


----------



## elgu3ro88 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey i just stripped 12 fry out of my holding female today and have them in a fry net in the tank. anyone use one of these?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the tank with the adults? As soon as possible put a layer of substrate or something hard like slate in the bottom between the fry and the net. Very quickly the adults can bite the fry and suck their remains through the finest net (yes like hamburger, yuck).

There are lots of posts about people's fry disappearing overnight...no bodies.

In a fry tank with no other fish? Yes, for one week until they eat and hide. Then I release them into their own tank.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i'll keep mine in a 10 gallon until they are big enough to make it in the 50


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Maddog said:


> ! these are beautiful fish, the male coloration is my favorite. I only have one male and two females.


Male and female cyaneorhabdos are identical to each other, there are no differences in colouration.

Are you sure you don't have johanni, Maddog?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

from all my reading and pictures I was told that the female coloration was more white. 
the male bellie is very black, the females bellie is lighter...
at least that is what i have going on.

I knwo the female J is yellow, that is definatly not what i have.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, I see what you're saying! Just wanted to make sure you didn't have the two species confused - it happens more than you would think!


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

wow never seen fry with the egg sack, fab!

Got three mums holding talk about coming along like buses, going to move them all this weekend into my smaller fry tank


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Okay, I see what you're saying! Just wanted to make sure you didn't have the two species confused - it happens more than you would think!


ha ha
yeah no problem, i totaly understand. And i appriciate you taking the effort to make sure. 
and at least now i can explain and seem like I know a little something 
i'm no expert, but i do try and reserch as muc a i can, 
but i also like to try things out of the norm.


----------

